# Stocking ideas for 180



## BlackWaterMama (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello,
Very soon I will be inheriting a 180. :dancing: I was thinking of putting the following in it:
Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga Flameback"
Steatocranus tinanti and/ or casaurius (preferrably both)
Hemichromis lafialili
Pelvicachromis pulcher or taeniatus would they hybirdize if together?
Could I put the P. chromogynos in too or would there be a chance of hybidization w/ the Xysti's?
Can you guys see any flaw in my logic of selecting these species? 
Your input and opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Well some of your chosen species do rather live in soft water as P.pulcher and taeniatus(I won't put them with the others), the others can live together but don't really inhabits the same biotopes. Steatocranus lives in rapids water of Malebo pool in Congo, Hemichromis lifalilli lives in swamps and low flowing rivers. the 2 others are haplochromines fishes one from the Kyoga loke, the other from Victoria lake. But this won't tell that they cannot live together. It not seems to me that yu'll have any cross breed in yur tank with such species
xris


----------



## BlackWaterMama (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you very much. Those are valid points you bring up. What would be best with the Xystichromis, then? Can anyone suggest, on BB or email, whichever way is in accordance with BB rules, where I may obtain 8-10 of them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

In yur choice yu can devellop two type of tank, one based on the rivers with Hemichromis liffallili, Steatocranus tinanti and casuarius with a pair of Teleogramma brichardi and a school of african tetras as Mycralestes, Arnoldichtys, Phenacogrammus, etc.. on the other hand, yu can house a victorain haps community with Kyoga flameback, H.latifasciatus, Pixychromis orthostoma and H.chromogynos with 2 or 3 Synodontis eupterus or 6-7 Eutropelia (little catfishes) 
xris


----------



## BlackWaterMama (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. I really like the H. latifascaitus! The tank turned out to be a 125. I have water sitting in it outside to make sure it doesn't leak before I put it in my house. I am excited to have a Victorian tank. I'm sure my co-workers are sick of me prattling on every 5 minutes about them. It should take a couple of weeks to get everything I need for it. (It came with a stand, glass canopies and lights and a UV sterilizer) Including starting on my first round of fish. Does anyone have any feed back on the auction sites? I was just perusing one. I find it hard to trust what I cannot see. Are the people reputable? Because there was just about everything I was thinking about gettting on the list and it is very tempting. Also because the prices are alot lower than what I think my LFS will quote me, once they locate them...


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Please be careful when using auction sites. Fish are often mislabeled there. Your best bet is to go thru a breeder, if you can find one for the species that you are looking for.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

As a little sidenote. Despite their different looks, Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" and Astatotilapia latifasciata will crossbreed. I have tried keeping them together and the Kyoga flameback male eagerly spawns with latifasciata females whenever he gets a chance....


----------

